# plow for Chevy S-10 ZR2



## kcroesch (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm wondering if anybody could recommend the best plow to fit a Chevy S-10 ZR2 pick-up. I'm having trouble finding a plow for the ZR2 package specifically. If anyone has a plow on there ZR2 and is happy with it or not please let me know, or if anyone has experience mounting a plow on this particular truck. Thanks, Keith


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I know there is a difference in the frames from a regular S10,and I think Meyer may be the only one who makes the correct mount set up for it.If I had a choice,it would be a Snoway,as they are strong,light,and have downpressure for better scraping.I just don't know if they make the correct mount for a ZR2.

There are two other very similar threads on the ZR2 in this Chevy disscussion forum,so maybe keep an eye on them as well for additional information.


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

i live nex t to a meyers dealer if i get out of work early enough tomorrow ill check it out for ya if not ill go saturday


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

All depends on the plow you want. Fisher and Meyer both make mounts for the ZR2. There is a similiar thread to this one and though I am not going to merge them you could have continued this topic from that one.


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I'd check with a Sno-Way dealer. I'm not sure about the frames, but I do know the control arms and halfshafts are different and possibly the torsion bars are a bit stiffer to accomodate the greater moment from the control arms.

ZR2 should make a decent plow truck, they come standard with posi and a decent load rating.

If you go Sno-Way you can go all the way to 8' without being too heavy. The wide overhang is pure pleasure to work with in close quarters. I'm talking from experience here, I've got two S10s carrying 8' plows, one of them since 1997. Both are the old style with 4.3 and automatic.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

Alan's right,the extra width of the 8 footer really pays off on the S10.They have no problem whatsover pushing it.We have two S10's as well,both with 8.5 ft Snoway blades.


----------



## Garagekeeper (Jan 18, 2002)

*Plow For Chevy S-10 ZR2 Package*

S-10 ZR2 Package

The Chevy S-10 with the ZR2 package make excellent plow trucks.
The ZR2 S-10's front section of the frames are differant then the regular S-10 trucks.
As far as I know is that Meyer was the only one that had a plow that would go on a ZR2.
You can use the Meyer set up with just making new hanger brackets for the front of the mount as the frames have changed since the plow was made to fit up to 1994 ZR2 models.
You can get the correct light modules from Meyer too.
I have installed several of them over the past two years with no problems what so ever, and that truck holds the weight of the 6.6 poly Meyer plow with out any suspenion modifications.
If you have the GM extended warranty you should be covered for any problems you may occur weither you have a plow mount on the truck or not, as the coverage states it covers trucks used for plowing.

 John..............


----------



## easthavenplower (Aug 21, 2003)

ok i told you id get the info and here it is 

meyes dealer where i live told me that meyers does not make a plow for s10 anymore because chevy doent warrenty it the last year they made a plow for the s10 was in 94 the dealer also he would could sell that plow but cant install it since chevy doent reccomend it.i thought to myself wow 94 is way out of warrenty so why wont they put it an older truck?most just be a liability thing.the dealer did tell that he thought fisher might have one.good luck finding a plow remember warrenty ask your dealer about it.


jeff


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

i have i fisher homesteader on my s-10. the dealer did not tell me anything about mods to the mounting. the only complaint i have is that on the zr2 being higher than the stock s-10 the lift arm wont let the plow come down far enough. like when u go over a good size rise. other than that i love it.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

That should be easily fixable by adjusting the lift chain out a little. If the chain isnt long enough to do this, simply replace the lift chain with a longer one with more links. Im assuming the HomeSteader has a chain setup like that of the bigger Fisher plows? Those are adjustable, not as easily adjusted as a Western, but is adjustable. Mike


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

well mike good advice but unfotinetly the homesteder has a ram only lift soas it can put down pressure on the blade. 
something i am trying to fix this prob is to extend down the mounting point of the ram were it conects to the a-frame.


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

So, there is no chain at all?? I know on Fishers web site, there is pictures of the HomeSteader plow and I dont see a chain in the pictures, but I figured it had to have a chain! I guess I was wrong. So it has down pressure, but no chain? Well I like the idea of down pressure. I guess its a tradeoff then. Cute little plow nonetheless. I just checked Fishers site and I see it comes in 2 sizes, 6'8" and 7'4". Thats also news to me, I thought it only came in one size. Mike


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

found a comecial fhttp://64.4.14.250/cgi-bin/linkrd?_lang=EN&lah=17f3f138449c13a024eb832b7c301070&lat=1067193666&hm___action=http%3a%2f%2fwww%2eplowsite%2ecom%2f%2fshowthread%2ephp%3fthreadid%3d11231%26goto%3dnewpostor the homesteder on the fisher site.
kinda cheesey http://www.homesteaderplows.com/compatibility.asp and here are the modles they make it for.


----------



## ezcleanfilter (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a link to all the fabricating I did with my s10 blazer,custom plow,trans cooler,snow blower lift. Injoy let me know what you think.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2065509&id=1454208390&l=da2769bee8


----------



## nick2796nick (Sep 13, 2013)

Garagekeeper;98382 said:


> S-10 ZR2 Package
> 
> The Chevy S-10 with the ZR2 package make excellent plow trucks.
> The ZR2 S-10's front section of the frames are differant then the regular S-10 trucks.
> ...


Garage keeper I have a 2002 gmc sonoma zr2 
I love the truck and I'm about to put a older Meyer 
6.6 poly plow on it older meaning the light and pump holder stays on truck all year around e47 pump ur saying I will have no problem plowing with it?


----------

